# Pal super bike tricycle 1950?



## Mungthetard (Feb 10, 2014)

View attachment 136616View attachment 136614View attachment 136615I do not deal in tricycles I have no idea what it's worth but if u like it let me know I'll ship it  
pm or text number at bottom loop


----------



## jd56 (Feb 10, 2014)

Looks close to brand new.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mungthetard (Feb 10, 2014)

The front tire needs to be replaced looks like small amount of  house paint fell on the seat and fender and missing a rear hub cap


----------



## Mungthetard (Feb 12, 2014)

Fee bay you go I'll keep it together I'm not heartless


----------

